# traps



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

looking for some #1.75 to #3 traps  if you have any or know where i can get some for a good deal let me know


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

cal ranch sells dukes in those sizes. 
they are ok traps.....
but there are alot better on the net.
PM me i'll send you some sites


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Try Montgomery furs. They are located in Ogden and have been good to work with. They also charge less then most places. Thier phone number is 801-394-4686 or you can visit thier website. at Montgomeryfur.com


----------

